# Movie Time Listings in Zap2it are COOOOL



## renardg (Aug 13, 2002)

Am I the only one who has tried the Movie Time Listings in the Zap2It section of Dishhome!!.

I tried it last Sat and I was able to get all the movie times faster than my wife was using the phone. I even had to put in the zip and I still beat her. It is great, lists a ton of theaters, starting with the ones closest to you all the way out to SF ( I live in the east east side of the SF Bayarea). It even lists little independents with their artsy type films, and theaters that catter to foreign films such as the Indian and Latino ones.

This is one of the coolest things I have ever seen, and it works really well. 

2 thumbs way up for this one guys:righton: :righton:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

What unit are you using? How was the speed?


----------



## renardg (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *What unit are you using? How was the speed? *


Sorry about that omission, its a 501.

The speed is really quite good once it got into the Zap2It application. Like I said, my wife started calling the theater, and I thought, hey lets see if this DishHome thing is working and I started that process, and I beat her to getting the time for the movie we wanted.


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

I started playing with Zap2it after reading this forum. For some reason though, it will not locate my city (Chesapeake, VA) or any of the surrounding cities.

Will this improve soon, or do I have to live in a larger city?


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

I also will have to move or at least drive to LA to watch a movie. No listings for smaller towns (Riverside/San Bernardino area with population nearing 2 million is not listed).


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

I used them the other nighton my 501, they are awesome!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

They have NO Listings from ANYTHING in Connecticut.

Charlie does not like Connecticut, which is why Hartford Locals are not up.


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Any guess then if they will include the other 80% of the nation that is not covered in their list?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

There are movie theatres in Connecticut?


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Anyone have any new news on when smaller cities will be available?


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

Zap2It on DishHome only lists cinemas for the cities in which Dish broadcasts locals. I believe, in one of the last two TechForums, Dave Kummer stated this explicitly.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

We are in the LA DMA here in the Riverside CA area and locals are available. Still no theater listings. Perhaps the availablilty is limited to what Zap2It is willing to provide.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Birmingham, AL has had locals forever and we are not listed in Zap2It, as of a week ago.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Zap2It on DishHome only lists cinemas for the cities in which Dish broadcasts locals.


Not quite, Buffalo is still not in the Zap2It database on Dish Home


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It's a cool feature, but the big drawback I see is that it lists all theaters for about a 60 mile radius. Why can't they just list theaters in my immediate area?

I'll scroll through the movie list and select one only to find out it's a theater in Portland or McMinnville (I live near Salem), so that doesn't help me out very much.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Sometimes when I go in to check showtimes it won't connect and tells me to try later on so I end up just checking them online. It has its share of quirks from time to time just like the "instant" weather app. At Christmas time someone probably hacked the site because I did some searching in there on my 501 and all of the movie names and showtimes were totally screwed up to no end. Nothing was even remotely close to being current or correct on that one occasion.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Are you kidding??? That's the only source I use for movies now. That's the one feature I make sure I show to customers and the one that wows them the most.


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

There needs to be a way for the other 70% of the country to read their listings. 

My suggestion would be to use the modem to dial up over night, download my area (or specific theater) for the week.

That couldn't be that hard.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffwtux _
> *Are you kidding??? That's the only source I use for movies now. That's the one feature I make sure I show to customers and the one that wows them the most. *


No joke. Sometimes it says unavailable, most times it works just as advertised, and one time I noticed every single movie listing at the local theaters here in Central MA were tv movies from the 60s, 70s, 80s etc... Go figure. It was close to Christmas time so someone was probably just asleep at the wheel when it came time to import the data. My instant weather app still freezes and/or crashes my 501 from time to time and I have the most recent software rev on it.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I tried this feature the other day and was pleasantly surprised. After entering the area code, it seemed to sort theaters from closest to furthest away. Awesome.

Is this only on the 501/8, or does the 721 have this feature as well (and presumably the 921 has everything the 721 will)?


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

I've gotten in the habit of using the WAP internet browser on my cellphone for movie listings. Always accurate and very fast!  Works great for phone numbers too - saves me the $0.99 for 411.


----------

